# Freezer door ice dispenser freezes up



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Something is causing that ice to melt and then re-freeze. Either you're leaving the door open for extended periods of time or their is a leak in the door gasket or flapper gasket.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

My Whirlpool does this. I figure it to be a design flaw. I tend to remove some of the ice when the trey starts getting full. This seems to help.

It is almost like the dfrost cycle is a litte too long and some melted ice freezes around the auger preventing it from turning and discharging ice. That or maybe ice gets between the flap and the door preventing it from closing properly.


----------

